# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Langman's Medical Embryology, 10th Edition CHM

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Langman's Medical Embryology, 10th Edition CHM
by Thomas W Sadler



Book De******ion

Long respected for its scientific authority, pedagogy, and clinical relevance to medical education, this comprehensive embryology text features outstanding illustrations and clear and concise writing. The brand-new Tenth Edition covers all aspects of embryology of interest to medical students and instructors and includes clinical correlates that provide information on birth defects and other clinical entities directly related to embryologic concepts. This extensively revised edition features new full-color photographs of clinical conditions and updated embryo images/photographs created using newer technologies. It also features new online USMLE-style review questions through Connection / The Point. A new introduction chapter on development includes molecular biology. This edition's larger page size improves readability. A bound-in CD-ROM, Simbryo, presents animations of embryologic system development.

Details

Paperback: 371 pages
Publisher: Lippincott Williams & Wilkins; 10 edition (March 1, 2006)
********: English
ISBN-10: 0781794854
ISBN-13: 978-0781794855

التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/12860752...th_Edition.chm

او

http://www.h33t.com/details.php?id=1...3658463486bc9a


نسخة 8
http://rapidshare.com/files/12860772...th_edition.pdf

نسخة أخرى
http://fancyfile.com/sites/default/f...Embryology.rar

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انا انصح جميع طلاب الطب بهذا الكتاب الرائع والمرجع الهام

----------


## redrose

nice  and  usefull book.....

----------


## palmiras

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## palmiras

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررا

----------


## palmiras

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## palmiras

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررا

----------


## palmiras

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووور

----------


## مجمد خالد

لاتلاترلاةىلا

----------


## amerammari

this is one of the best books. Read it

----------


## amerammari

thank you for these books

----------


## amerammari

كذلك أنا انصح جميع طلاب الطب بهذا الكتاب الرائع والمرجع الهام

----------


## الالالا

مرجع امبيروووو  جيد اتمنى نستفيد جميعا

----------

